# MK2 TTS TTRS Bumper Conversion



## kentukred (Feb 7, 2014)

I was hoping to get a little clarity on the bumper conversion process of a TTS to a TTRS.
I own a 2012 Audi TTS and was planning on converting the front bumper to the TTRS. The car suffered a front end collision so the bumper needs replacing. When I contacted my local Audi dealer to inquire about parts, the parts department told me that several of the parts are different between the two models. They essentially told me that the hood and latch, charging system, pulley, structure parts like the core support, along with various other parts were different and that the bumper may not mount up correctly without interchanging many of said parts. I was under the assumption that everything would mount up correctly if I were to only exchange the bumper cover, upper grill, both lower grills, front license plate holder, and the bumper spoiler. Would that be correct? I appreciate any help I can get on the topic.

I found a website with a bumper conversion build that make the process look fairly simple, but it was on a 2008 model. 
http://www.europeancarweb.com/tech/1309_project_audi_tt_rs_front_bumper_fitting/

Thanks,
kentukred


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Straight bolt on. Super easy. Make sure you get the grills and covers to hide the parts behind. All the other BS from the dealer like the hood latch and core support is BS. There is some modifications needed to the foam part, but it is straight forward and VERY obvious/easy once you have it in hand. Even the TTS logo can be unclipped and moved to the TTRS grill. Just a FYI, I know you need the new bumper, but if you want to get the aggressive look and retain the TTS fogs, just changing the grill is easy and looks great.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

derek8819 said:


> Just a FYI, I know you need the new bumper, but if you want to get the aggressive look and retain the TTS fogs, just changing the grill is easy and looks great.


I fully agree with Derek, but I am partial because that is what I did on mine...


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a good condition TTRS grille for sale in the classifieds if your looking


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is the list of the parts that you need for the conversion, also the prices were the ones that I was able to get at the dealership. It is a simple bolt on procedure, like derek8819 said the only modification you have to do is the trim the foam cover. 


Revised Parts List TT-RS Front Bumper


1-- VMC 8J0807105HGRU-- ttrs front bumper
2-- VMC 8J0807110GGRU-- front spoiler
3-- VMC 8J0807681GT94--left grill intake whit blades
4-- VMC 8J0807682GT94--right grill intake whit blades
5--VMC 8J0807062GRU--spoiler insert



1-925.00/786.25
2-269.00/221.00
3&4-185.00 ea/314.50
5-249.60/212.16

Main Front Grill - 400.00
--VMC 8J0853651GT94


----------



## kerbellh (Apr 20, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## kentukred (Feb 7, 2014)

*TTRS Grill Options*

I talked with my local Audi dealer and he told me that there were different color options for the 2012 TTRS grill. He suggested that the TTS in white (which I have) recommended the black grill with aluminum trim. He pointed me toward part number 8J0-853-651-M-WJF. Does anyone know if this sounds correct?

Thanks for your help


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

That sounds like the one. There are two versions, both gloss black honeycomb, but one has aluminum colorized surround and one black. The aluminum matched the MY 11 TTS fog light housings. I paid low 400s plus shipping for it through oemplus by calling them.


----------

